
Ask HN: React Native or Not - AskTheRightQs
Hello HN,<p>There has been a few threads in the past on the same question. But considering the current status of the project, do you think React Native is good to develop an app? It&#x27;s not a super complex app but  with decent functionality (Think like coursera app). I&#x27;m not sure how well Native supports video playback.<p>Also thinking in business perspective, i assume most startups cannot afford to develop both Android and iOS when they hit the market. What is the approach you follow? If not react native, Is it better to start with the iOS app and if there is traction, think about Android?
======
miguelrochefort
It depends.

If you're already using React for the website, or are very proficient with
React, then React Native is probably a good place to start.

If you're building a MVP, expect to iterate a lot, don't need anything fancy
or super custom, React Native is probably a good option too.

If you have the resources and/or want to provide the best experience on
Android and iOS, then you probably should go native.

If you don't already have a mobile website, you probably should tackle that
first.

------
provlem
At initial stage, when you do not have complex thing happening inside your
app. It's fine to start with react native, but as soon as user grows, Native
is best especially in terms of performance.

Readout Airbnb thread - [https://medium.com/braus-blog/airbnb-is-dropping-
react-js-sh...](https://medium.com/braus-blog/airbnb-is-dropping-react-js-
should-you-too-dcbff36def5c)

------
togusa2017
I think all depends on the project. In ur case a Coursera app would be easy to
do even with video play back. But issues seep in when you try to do complex
features and their bugs and implementation. My 2:cents would be time box your
react native implementation and decide if it's worth it.

------
muzani
I think the only advantage to developing a React Native app is if you only
know JS and are weak in actual native mobile. Both Swift and Kotlin are easier
to build and maintain.

~~~
AskTheRightQs
I think development with React Native without the issues (compatibility would
be much faster than Swift or Kotlin). People build prototypes within hours

